# The H8 Mk2 from eggy22....a Mini Review



## culcreuch (Dec 1, 2013)

capture screen

Photo used with permission of the copyright holder.

Yesterday I received my first wooden slingshot. Initial reaction was surprise.......this is really small! However fit and finish were excellent, with the 'pinky hole' holding everything firmly in place. For those of you who don't know me......I only started the sport a couple of months back. Consequently.....I have started at ground zero. I had to find my favourite grip, use light tubes and use one slingshot to establish a base line and improve. I have been using a Scout with the standard single latex band and have reached a point where I can make a comparison. I thought the double TBG would be a challenge. I shot for a little time with the Scout and 10mm Steel and then moved to the H8 with the double TBG. What fun! No problems at all......as accurate as I can be (at this stage)!

18mm Birch Multiplex, fitted with double TBG. Comfortable, accurate, and disappears in a back pocket.....great price with fast Delivery

Thanks Nick


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

Well Many Thanks .

Really pleased your happy with my work.

Nick


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

An excellent choice, if I may say so!!!! 

Seems to be a very, very nice slingshot!!!

Congratulations!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks for the review I have been looking at those.


----------

